# Need a tripod stand for under rs 1500



## ammartinwala52 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi 

I want a tripod stand under rs 1500. I own an entry level dslr Nikon D3200. 
I have absolutely zero knowledge regarding the tripod's. 

Require your expert advice in this regard.


----------



## Raaabo (Nov 4, 2014)

I bought this. I'm also an amateur, but it works well for me at least. 

Flipkart photron-stedy-450


----------



## ammartinwala52 (Nov 4, 2014)

Raaabo said:


> I bought this. I'm also an amateur, but it works well for me at least.
> 
> Flipkart photron-stedy-450



How's the build quality? I have read reviews that after a week's usage it breaks of.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 4, 2014)

under 1500 all tripods are like that only ...even if you buy it be careful when using it ...never ever depend 100% on those cheap tripods ...if they say it can carry 3 kg put not more than 1.5 kg


----------



## Raaabo (Nov 5, 2014)

Had it for a month, so far so good. It's lightweight and not the sturdiest thing I've seen so yes don't leave your dslr unattended and attached to it. But if you're looking for something to give you good stills in night shooting, it's fine. You obviously can't be rough with it, it's just a Rs 700 product, treat it as such and it will work.

It's good if you haven't used a tripod before. This way for a low investment you learn about them and figure out whether you really need one or not. If you've used tripods before and need one for work or something this isn't recommended, but as a first tripod to experiment for a casual user like me, I'm happy with it.


----------

